# What are the Elements of Worship?



## elnwood

The Regulative Principle of Worship states that only elements of worship mandated by Scripture are to be allowed. So what are those elements?

I was reading through the ARBCA paper on RPW, and it had the following list as supported by LBC 22.5:
1) Reading of the Scriptures
2) Preaching and hearing the Word of God
3) Singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs unto the Lord
4) Prayer with thanksgiving for all things lawful
5) The administration of the sacraments
http://www.arbca.com/images/pdf/Principle.PDF

It adds, "Though the Confession does not list it as such, the taking of an offering might be considered an element."

Are these five (or six) generally agreed upon among RPW advocates, or are there RPW advocates that have fewer or greater numbers of elements prescribed by the RPW? Do some add others, like greeting one another, blessing one another, the reading of confessions, confession of sin, etc.? Can you point me to other "RPW list of elements"?


----------



## Contra_Mundum

The WCF, 21.5 includes (beside variations on those already mentioned):
--Religious oaths and vows. {in my view, corporate statements of faith whether creedal or verbatim Scripture (such as the Lord's Prayer), are oath-takings}
--Solemn fastings and thanksgivings on special occasions

21.7 & 8 treat of sabbath observance, which is specially contextual to matters of regular worship.

"greeting/blessing one another" are not elements of worship, according to any standard I know.


----------



## MW

Contra_Mundum said:


> --Religious oaths and vows. {in my view, corporate statements of faith whether creedal or verbatim Scripture (such as the Lord's Prayer), are oath-takings}



That certainly was not the original intention of the wording and these religious oaths are "beside" the "ordinary religious worship of God," being confined to "special occasions."


----------



## elnwood

Contra_Mundum said:


> --Solemn fastings and thanksgivings on special occasions



Could you elaborate on this, Bruce? I'm not sure what you have in mind. Could you describe them? How are they elements of worship?



Contra_Mundum said:


> "greeting/blessing one another" are not elements of worship, according to any standard I know.



I was thinking specifically of the "greeting time" that some churches have in the middle of service to shake hands, and the benediction at the end of worship services.


----------



## Herald

elnwood said:


> I was thinking specifically of the "greeting time" that some churches have in the middle of service to shake hands, and the benediction at the end of worship services.



I agree with Bruce on the "greeting time." I fail to see where that would be considered an element of worship, The benediction? A case could be made for that.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

armourbearer said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> 
> --Religious oaths and vows. {in my view, corporate statements of faith whether creedal or verbatim Scripture (such as the Lord's Prayer), are oath-takings}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That certainly was not the original intention of the wording and these religious oaths are "beside" the "ordinary religious worship of God," being confined to "special occasions."
Click to expand...


Conceded. Regarding original intent, the strictly Confessional position would also define the Psalter-content of worship song. It probably isn't strictly _Puritan_ to say (for example) the Apostle's Creed in worship. But the recitation isn't foreign to the Reformed Tradition. 

My answer is given to the original query, which itself doesn't attempt any discrimination among other possible "elements" according to the regulating Word. Some of the proposals are indefensible on any grounds, it seems to me. The presence of actual worship-oaths in Scripture, and references to "faithful sayings" in the Pastorals, for example; in addition to the decision by some branches of our tradition to commend such use going all the way back to the Reformers--on this point (unlike some others) some justification should be recognized where it has been attempted, even when the arguments have not always convinced everyone.

If some defense of the practice of creedal statements will be mounted, while maintaining serious devotion to the Standards, and not attempting to rewrite it, it seems to me either one may find an honest inclusion for common-confessions of faith under this biblical category of oaths; or they must be excluded, as doing actual violence to the Constitution.

As always, Matthew, I appreciate your supreme desire for clarity and accuracy.
___________________

Don,
Special Thanksgiving (joy) and Fasting (misery) are acknowledged as _ordained occasions_ for called worship. These are not regular parts of worship, but they may be legitimate. Obviously, fasting is an activity a person can be engaged in, and that for lawful religious purpose. Thanksgiving may be too general for a unique expression.

"Greeting time" (which is what I expected you meant) doesn't seem to me to have any authorization, it is a waste of time.
Benediction is as old as Num.6:22-27.


----------



## MW

Bruce, I think you are correct about the broader reformed tradition's use of recitation. I hadn't heard that they did it under the rubric of oaths, though. Any information that could be provided on that would be interesting. Is reciting the creed a norm of a Presbyterian service in the States?


----------



## elnwood

Herald said:


> I agree with Bruce on the "greeting time." I fail to see where that would be considered an element of worship, The benediction? A case could be made for that.



Bill, the New Testament does say to greet one another, and there are both greetings and blessings in the Bible.

What hermeneutical criteria are you using to decide that greeting is not an element of worship, and that a benediction blessing might be?


----------



## Herald

elnwood said:


> Bill, the New Testament does say to greet one another, and there are both greetings and blessings in the Bible.
> 
> What hermeneutical criteria are you using to decide that greeting is not an element of worship



Don, the question is whether these personal interactions are an element of corporate worship. Four times in the NT Paul tells his audience to "greet one another with a holy kiss." These instances seem to be directed towards personal relationships, or a means of holy affection. I don't see where it is an element of worship.




elnwood said:


> ...and that a benediction blessing might be?



A benediction is a prayer for a blessing. Prayer is certainly an element of worship. I'm not sure a benediction is _required _in worship; but since it is prayer I don't see it as exceeding the scope of the RPW. Common benedictions are Nu. 6:24-26; Rom. 15:5-6; 2 Cor. 13:14; 2 Cor. 13:11 et al.


----------



## Pilgrim

armourbearer said:


> Is reciting the creed a norm of a Presbyterian service in the States?



Generally speaking, yes, if denominations like the PCA and OPC are in view. I am not familiar with the practice of our brethren in churches that hold to Exclusive Psalmody like the RPCNA, RPCGA, etc.


----------



## Zach

armourbearer said:


> Bruce, I think you are correct about the broader reformed tradition's use of recitation. I hadn't heard that they did it under the rubric of oaths, though. Any information that could be provided on that would be interesting. Is reciting the creed a norm of a Presbyterian service in the States?



I can't speak for most Presbyterian churches, as I have only been attending one for a few months. But at the evening service of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church I attend during the "Confession" time of the service we corporately confess one of the Creeds of the Church universal (Usually either the Apostles Creed or Nicene) and then confess as the Church Reformed from the Westminster Standards (usually questions from the Catechisms that relate to the topic of the sermon). I think once or twice we used the Heidelberg Catechism too. I know when I shared this in another thread at least one person disagreed with doing this so I assume there are many churches that do not do this in their service.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

armourbearer said:


> Bruce, I think you are correct about the broader reformed tradition's use of recitation. I hadn't heard that they did it under the rubric of oaths, though. Any information that could be provided on that would be interesting. Is reciting the creed a norm of a Presbyterian service in the States?


Matthew,
I cannot speak to other branches of (conservative) Presbyterianism in the States, beside the OPC and PCA. In our circles, it is not uncommon. My earliest memories of worship include both the Creed and the Lord's Prayer in unison.

I believe that there was a "liturgical renewal" movement that goes back somewhere about 1900 in this country, very mixed in both its proposals and effects. It wasn't particular to one denomination, but that was also the era of major attempts at "unity" (always at the expense of the Truth, sadly). The result in the old mainline Presbyterian Church was some revision of practice.

This article, written by someone who probably sympathizes with the idea more than I would, lays out some of this history, that pre-dates the OPC. Charles W. Baird: Eutaxia and liturgy

The middle and late 20th cent. has seen a sifting, in the more conservative circles, of late (US) Presbyterian practice, and the worth of Baird's investigations. New care has been given, both to a study of the Reformers' liturgies (e.g. Strassbourg, Geneva), and to the justifications they used, both for retaining and rejecting the worship they inherited. At the turn of the 20th century, the church could hardly even tell what it had already lost or abandoned in the last 350 years, or why it had done so. Baird had a disproportionate impact, the more because his work was fairly unique. 

When I was in Seminary, there was renewed interest in the Reformers' justifications, in reaction to a new laxity on worship (i.e., defense of "liturgical dance"). This is where I learned my RPW, and what defense might be mounted for Creeds without overthrowing the Confession.

Ours was a Presbyterian Seminary, founded in order to be an "Old School" institution, but we had considerable cross-fertilization from the Dutch Ref. Tradition, because of the nature of immigration-pattern in this country. This meant I was exposed to some Continental dispositions, which has with few exceptions maintained a slightly more "formal" worship structure than Presbyterians. I have at least one book (can't name it right here) from the Dutch tradition, that defends its liturgic practice from a basically Genevan perspective.

Anecdotally, my Ch. history prof. explained that Huguenot immigrants to South Carolina, after the Revocation of the Edict of Nantes, tended to join the Episcopal Church, rather than the "low church" Presbyterians (who agreed more confessionally), due to their familiarity with a more "liturgical" tradition in French Protestantism.

I will have to see if I can find any specific sources (apart from my general theological training), that defend Creeds from the standpoint of oath-taking.


----------



## Edward

Herald said:


> A benediction is a prayer for a blessing.



I'm not sure that that is correct. I've been taught that the benediction is not a prayer, but a pronouncement of God's blessing.


----------



## Herald

Edward said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> A benediction is a prayer for a blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that that is correct. I've been taught that the benediction is not a prayer, but a pronouncement of God's blessing.
Click to expand...


I suppose that is technically correct; but if there is a pronouncement of blessing isn't that a form of intercession?

Numbers 6:24-26 24 The LORD bless you, and keep you; 25 The LORD make His face shine on you, And be gracious to you; 26 The LORD lift up His countenance on you, And give you peace.' 

Psalm 4:6 6 Many are saying, "Who will show us any good?" Lift up the light of Your countenance upon us, O LORD! 

2 Peter 1:2 2 Grace and peace be multiplied to you in the knowledge of God and of Jesus our Lord; 

These are proclamations, but also requests, are they not?


----------



## Edward

Herald said:


> I suppose that is technically correct; but if there is a pronouncement of blessing isn't that a form of intercession?



I'm not sure that I'd class the verse from Psalms as a benediction - it is intercessory. I'd consider the other two to be benedictions, not intercessory. 

And in the context of this thread, I would think that the benediction would be a separate element from prayer.


----------



## Herald

Edward said:


> And in the context of this thread, I would think that the benediction would be a separate element from prayer.



Edward, my question is whether a benediction is, essentially, a prayer. I'm thinking as I go along on the benediction as being part of the RPW. We close our worship service with a benediction.


----------



## MW

Prayer is of an inferior to a superior, Matthew 6:9; benediction of a superior to an inferior, Hebrews 7:7. A superiority over the congregation does not go down well today but it is nevertheless biblical, Hebrews 13:7, 17.


----------



## MW

Contra_Mundum said:


> This article, written by someone who probably sympathizes with the idea more than I would, lays out some of this history, that pre-dates the OPC. Charles W. Baird: Eutaxia and liturgy



Thankyou, Bruce, for all the information. It was also interesting to hear something of your own personal story. I've heard of the Eutaxia before but haven't been inclined to look it up as yet; I will give it a read through in the near future. Blessings!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Recitation is pretty common in the ARP--whether it be creedal or from WCF, etc. 

And, at least in the ARP, benedictions can be given only by an ordained minister. Do with that what you will.


----------



## Herald

armourbearer said:


> Prayer is of an inferior to a superior, Matthew 6:9; benediction of a superior to an inferior, Hebrews 7:7. A superiority over the congregation does not go down well today but it is nevertheless biblical, Hebrews 13:7, 17.



Matthew, could you elaborate a bit more on this. When you mention "a superiority over the congregation" would that apply to a benediction to the corporate body at the end of a worship service?


----------



## elnwood

armourbearer said:


> Prayer is of an inferior to a superior, Matthew 6:9; benediction of a superior to an inferior, Hebrews 7:7. A superiority over the congregation does not go down well today but it is nevertheless biblical, Hebrews 13:7, 17.



So a lay-person cannot pronouncing blessing upon his or her pastor? Can a lay-person properly say, "May God bless you, pastor"?


----------



## Contra_Mundum

The principle at stake is the exercise of official authority. The issue isn't one of whether a regular-Joe can or may pray the blessing of God upon his pastor or anyone else. The issue is "who Speaks for God?"

The pronouncement of Benediction, in a worship service, is nothing less than Terms uttered by a spokesman for the Almighty. For those of us who believe that ordination to the ministry signals the church's recognition that God has made a minister, the people declare (by calling that man) that they are prepared to receive the Word of God by his mouth. That is a powerful position to be in, which is why the requisite traits are spelled out. The preaching of a pastor is to come with divine authority--to exhort, reprove, and rebuke, as well as instruct, Tit.1:9, 2Tim.3:16.

But along with the preaching of the Word, comes also the authority to pronounce blessing. It is a most precious aspect of the Mediator's office that He blesses his people. It is an honor to be vested with the right to say so to the people on His behalf. It is the duty of those who under-shepherd to serve their Lord and his people by this ministry. The people have a right to be "blessed by the greater," even by His official representatives.


----------



## Herald

Bruce, thank you.


----------



## elnwood

elnwood said:


> Are these five (or six) generally agreed upon among RPW advocates, or are there RPW advocates that have fewer or greater numbers of elements prescribed by the RPW? Do some add others, like greeting one another, blessing one another, the reading of confessions, confession of sin, etc.? Can you point me to other "RPW list of elements"?



Back to the original post, are there other lists of prescribed worship elements that are published and available for perusal? Web links and book citations would be appreciated.


----------



## KMK

elnwood said:


> The Regulative Principle of Worship states that only elements of worship mandated by Scripture are to be allowed. So what are those elements?
> 
> I was reading through the ARBCA paper on RPW, and it had the following list as supported by LBC 22.5:
> 1) Reading of the Scriptures
> 2) Preaching and hearing the Word of God
> 3) Singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs unto the Lord
> 4) Prayer with thanksgiving for all things lawful
> 5) The administration of the sacraments
> http://www.arbca.com/images/pdf/Principle.PDF
> 
> It adds, "Though the Confession does not list it as such, the taking of an offering might be considered an element."
> 
> Are these five (or six) generally agreed upon among RPW advocates, or are there RPW advocates that have fewer or greater numbers of elements prescribed by the RPW? Do some add others, like greeting one another, blessing one another, the reading of confessions, confession of sin, etc.? Can you point me to other "RPW list of elements"?



Why does ARBCA not include "solemn humiliation, with fastings and thanksgivings, upon special occasions?"



> LBC 22:5 The reading of the Scriptures,16 preaching, and hearing the Word of God,17 teaching and admonishing one another in psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs, singing with grace in our hearts to the Lord;18 as also the administration of baptism,19 and the Lord's supper,20 are all parts of religious worship of God, to be performed in obedience to him, with understanding, faith, reverence, and godly fear; *moreover, solemn humiliation, with fastings,21 and thanksgivings, upon special occasions, ought to be used* in an holy and religious manner.22





> WCF 21:5 V. The reading of the Scriptures with godly fear,[17] the sound preaching[18] and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith and reverence,[19] singing of psalms with grace in the heart;[20] as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ, are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God:[21] beside religious oaths,[22] vows,[23] *solemn fastings,[24] and thanksgivings upon special occasions,[25] which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used* in an holy and religious manner.[26]


----------



## MW

Herald said:


> Bruce, thank you.



Bill, I am happy to let Bruce's post stand as an explanation of my earlier comments on the benediction. I don't think I need to add anything more unless there is something else you would like to discuss.


----------



## Herald

armourbearer said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, I am happy to let Bruce's post stand as an explanation of my earlier comments on the benediction. I don't think I need to add anything more unless there is something else you would like to discuss.
Click to expand...


Matthew, no need. Bruce's post was most helpful as I'm sure your response would have been.

Sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix


----------



## KMK

elnwood said:


> elnwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these five (or six) generally agreed upon among RPW advocates, or are there RPW advocates that have fewer or greater numbers of elements prescribed by the RPW? Do some add others, like greeting one another, blessing one another, the reading of confessions, confession of sin, etc.? Can you point me to other "RPW list of elements"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original post, are there other lists of prescribed worship elements that are published and available for perusal? Web links and book citations would be appreciated.
Click to expand...


Joe Morecraft, III in his book "How God Wants Us To Worship Him" quotes Schwertly,



> Although there is no detailed list set forth in the New Testament of worship elements, the various elements or parts of religious worship are easily proved from divine imperatives and descriptions of worship services or approved historical examples found in Scripture.



Then Morecraft goes on to list:

1)Praying 
2)Reading the Bible 
3)Preaching the Bible
4)Baptism/Lord's Supper
5)Singing Of God's Praise (With Musical Instruments)(With Psalms, Hymns, and Spiritual Songs)
6)Giving Tithes and Offerings
7)Taking Oaths and Vows
8)Confessing the Faith
9)Pronouncing the Benediction
10)Exercising Church Discipline
11)Saying a Congregational Amen
12)Fasting
13)Special Days of Thanksgiving


----------



## wraezor

elnwood said:


> Back to the original post, are there other lists of prescribed worship elements that are published and available for perusal? Web links and book citations would be appreciated.



Here's a few.

PCA
http://www.pcaac.org/Web version 2011 Reprint ALL.pdf


> 47-9. The Bible teaches that the following are proper elements of worship
> service: reading of Holy Scripture, singing of psalms and hymns, the
> offering of prayer, the preaching of the Word, the presentation of offerings,
> confessing the faith and observing the Sacraments; and on special occasions
> taking oaths.



OPC
Book of Church Order


> 1. Because a service of public worship is in its essence a meeting of the triune God with his chosen people, a worship service consists of two principal parts: those elements which are performed on behalf of God (through a representative voice) and those elements which are performed by the congregation (through their own or a representative voice).
> 
> a. By his Spirit working through the ministry of the Word, God addresses his people in the call to worship, in the salutation and benediction, in the reading and preaching of the Word, and in the sacraments.
> 
> b. His people, enabled by the Holy Spirit, address God in prayer, in song, in offerings, in hearing the Word, in confession, and in receiving and partaking of the sacraments.
> 
> c. It is advisable that these two parts be made to alternate.




RPCNA
http://reformedpresbyterian.org/images/documents/constitution2010.pdf


> 2. The scriptural elements of ordinary public worship are prayer, the singing
> of Psalms, the reading, preaching, and hearing of the Word of God, the
> presentation of tithes and offerings, and the celebration of the sacraments. To
> these may be added the special ordinances of fasting, thanksgiving, taking of
> oaths and vows, and public covenanting.


----------

